

What if Twitter let us pay? Let's do some Twitter maths. - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/29617577575/lets-do-some-twitter-maths

======
mattschoch
Part of the reason not to let users pay is it could decrease the value of the
ads they do show. The 8% or so of people who would pay for twitter are
probably also the more influential, heavy twitter users. Thus, the 92% of
people getting ads might be the lower-value users. That means their current ad
revenue might drop drastically. But they could still make a few hundred
million dollars from that 8%...

~~~
jharrier
Good point. But remember, the 8% is presumably using third-party apps and not
seeing ads now anyways. They would be willing to pay to continue to use the
third-party apps ad-free.

------
january14n
I still believe that Twitter will not go for a premium option especially
nowadays that there are a lot of social media web developers that are willing
to compete for the million of people using free social media services.

------
jharrier
Why do you think Twitter won't even make the option available for users to pay
for the service?

